# Solved: Hard Drive Missing Space?



## dasmin5 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello,
I have a problem about missing hard drive space. Up until last week I have like 110GB of space left on my hard drive. Then it started fluctuating all the way down to 2GB. So then I turned off system restore because a friend of my suggested I "turn off system restore"; that gave me back "65 GB". Now I'm still missing like 50GB or so of free space.

Is there a file under hidden folders that I need to delete? Or has anyone ran into this issue?
My OS is Vista Ultimate - if that helps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try TreeSize to locate where the space is being consumed.


----------



## dasmin5 (Sep 8, 2007)

That helped me find my space.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good deal. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

